# 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

Hallo!
Mein Kumpel, zuvor noch nie in irgendeiner Art und Weise auffällig geworden, wurde beim Angeln am Rhein von der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert. Er hatte dummerweise 3-4 lebendige Schwarzmeergrundel, die er kurz zuvor gefangen hatte, in einem Unterfangkescher im Wasser liegen.
Die Wasserschutzpolizei bemerkte und notierte dies.
Einige Tage später kam eine Vorladung zur örtlichen Polizei.
Dort warteten bereits die Herren von der WSP und es kam zur Anhörung und zum Einbehalten des Scheins.
Man würde sich melden, hiess es...
Nun kam das Urteil:
*5 Jahre Schein weg- ohne Bewährung.*

Nun meine Frage:
Was haltet ihr davon oder habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfarungen gemacht? Bitte um Rückmeldung!


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Nabend,

Wie wurde dieses Urteil begründet?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Urteil?

Ohne Verhandlung?

Keine Möglichkeit Rechtsmittel einzulegen?


----------



## angel-daddy (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Er soll zum Anwalt....


----------



## Jose (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

dürre geschichte...

erzähl nochmal


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Urteil?
> 
> Ohne Verhandlung?
> 
> Keine Möglichkeit Rechtsmittel einzulegen?



jo möglich per strafbefehl.

aber möglichkeit des widerspruchs dann kommt verhandlung.

antonio


----------



## Malzis (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Urteile können nur vor Gericht gemacht werden.Von einem Richter.
Das sieht nach Behördenwillkür aus.
Dein Kollege soll sich doch unbedingt das Angelverbot schriftlich 
geben lassen ,nur so kann man Einspruck dagegen einlegen.
Wenn er zur Polizei geht,kann er verlangen das die Herrschaften ihn dort auch die Begründinug schriftlich mitteilen.
Er kann dann schon mal "Durchklingen"lassen,das das sein Rechtsanwalt ganz anders sieht.
Lass aber auf jeder Fall mal hören wie das ganze weitergeht.


----------



## MMK308 (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Wie alt bist du den?

Was für eine Begründung lieferten Sie dir?

Du solltest sofort zum Anwalt.

Mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



antonio schrieb:


> jo möglich per strafbefehl.
> 
> aber möglichkeit des widerspruchs dann kommt verhandlung.
> 
> antonio



Ja sowas in der Art.

Muss doch anfechtbar sein.#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

_*Sofort *__*mit einem Anwalt Einspruch dagegen einlegen!!*_

Die Polizei darf keine Urteile fällen, das kann nur ein Gericht auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sowas in der Art.
> 
> Muss doch anfechtbar sein.#h



isses auch dann kommts zu ner verhandlung, also alle rechtsmittel offen.
strafbefehl wird oft gemacht, geht einfacher (verhandlung gespart mal ganz simple ausgedrückt).
und wie gesagt möglichkeit des widerspruchs besteht.
steht auch auf nem strafbefehl drauf mit fristen und pipapo(rechtsmittelbelehrung oder wie sich das schimpft)

antonio


----------



## MMK308 (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Das kann ja nicht wahr sein, 5 Jahre jetzt Hackts oder?

Hab ja schon viele Geschichten gehört aber 5 Jahre ?!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Sehr dünne Story, bitte komplett erzählen.


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> _*Sofort *__*mit einem Anwalt Einspruch dagegen einlegen!!*_
> 
> Die Polizei darf keine Urteile fällen, das kann nur ein Gericht auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft.




hat doch keiner gesagt das die polizei nen urteil gefällt hat.
es wurde nur gesagt es gab ein urteil von wem und in welcher form wurde nicht gesagt.


"Dort warteten bereits die Herren von der WSP und es kam zur Anhörung und zum Einbehalten des Scheins.
Man würde sich melden, hiess es...
Nun kam das Urteil:
5 Jahre Schein weg- ohne Bewährung."

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Zandi schrieb:


> Das kann ja nicht wahr sein, 5 Jahre jetzt Hackts oder?
> 
> Hab ja schon viele Geschichten gehört aber 5 Jahre ?!!




Ja, 5 Jahre mit Angst im Nacken angeln ist ziemlich lange.|kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Wenn es Wetter in NRW ist ist das Urteil aber nicht haltbar. Wenn sich in der hinsicht nichts geändert hat so ist es nichts als Schall und Rauch. In NRW darf man KöFis lebendig am Ufer hältern(wenn es nicht geändert wurde), was er auch gemacht hat. Zumal die WSP ganz schön auf die Kacke haut, gerade bei Grundeln.


----------



## gründler (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Moin

Mit Schein weg kann auch Tageskarte Jahreskarte...gemeint sein.

Und nicht die Sportfischerprüfung.


|wavey:


----------



## Jose (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

bevor der TE keine "urteils"-begründung postet, solltet man das hier ignorieren.

was mich stutzig macht: so ein hochkochendes "skandal"-thema  als ersten beitrag seit der anmeldung hier - das riecht mir sehr nach 
TROLLACCOUNT.

begründung her!


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mit Schein weg kann auch Tageskarte Jahreskarte...gemeint sein.
> 
> ...



das macht wenn der gewässerbewirtschafter nen erlaubnisschein zieht keine polizei ein und wird auch nicht per urteil eingezogen.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mit Schein weg kann auch Tageskarte Jahreskarte...gemeint sein.
> 
> ...




Na die Tageskarte kann er doch abgeben für 5 Jahre und sich nächsten Tag `ne neue holen.:q


----------



## gründler (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Jose schreibt....er ließt......


und nu ist er offline ^^ hehe



Tinca

Auf manchen Gastkarten steht drauf,bei Zuwiederhandlung kann Schein eingezogen werden oder Angelsperren-Verbote für die jeweilige Person ausgesprochen werden.

Geben tut es das.


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Jose schrieb:


> bevor der TE keine "urteils"-begründung postet, solltet man das hier ignorieren.
> 
> was mich stutzig macht: so ein hochkochendes "skandal"-thema  als ersten beitrag seit der anmeldung hier - das riecht mir sehr nach
> TROLLACCOUNT.
> ...



jo und auch immer "nem kumpel von mir......" klingt verdächtig.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Er hat nur das Thema erstellt und sich dann ausgeloggt.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

wird sicher eine Mod-baustelle


----------



## Knispel (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

In jedem Fischereigesetz / Fischereiverordnung Deutschlands steht etwas über Ordnungswiederigkeiten und deren Ahndung, ich glaube da braucht man kein Gerichtsurteil, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren ...

rainer


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Knispel schrieb:


> In jedem Fischereigesetz / Fischereiverordnung Deutschland steht etwas über Ordnungswiederigkeiten und deren Ahndung. Da braucht man kein Urteil ...
> 
> rainer



wenns nun aber ne straftat war was dann?
es kann auch urteile geben es gibt eben nicht nur owigs.

aber hier weiterspekulieren bringt nix ohne faktenkenntnis.



antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

wie bereits gesagt:

Dünne Geschichte, bitte um alle Fakten. Ganz besonders bei den Grundeln ansetzen...


----------



## teddy- (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

menno leute diese fakes kommen doch öfter in letzter zeit ich sag nur elektrofischen abgelblei an den kopf ballern usw

und wieder drauf reingefallen|bigeyes  

sind halt irgendwelche gesperrten user

gruß stephan


----------



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet.  Es handelt sich um keine "TROLLACCOUNT" - was auch immer das ist!? 
Und es geht auch nicht um mich!
Es handelt sich um Wetter in Hessen. Aber der "Tatort" war am Rhein- wo auch immer. Muss nochmal genauer nachfragen. Wollte nur mal hören, was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt. 
Und ja, es ist mein erster Beitrag. Aber genau dafür, Fragen und Meinungen einzuholen, gibt es diese Foren, oder etwa nicht?!?
Werde mich nochmal genauer informieren und mich dann morgen nochmal melden.
Aber schon mal vielen Dank für die ernst gemeinten Zuschriften. Denn 5 Jahre ohne Angeln ist eine ernste Sache!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Es fehlen immer noch Hintergründe und Fakten!


----------



## teddy- (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

ja da muß er sich erst welche ausdenken bis morgen#6


----------



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



teddy- schrieb:


> ja da muß er sich erst welche ausdenken bis morgen#6


 

Das ist echt krank!


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Dann komme doch endlich inne Hufe und liefere Hintergrundinfos.


----------



## Torskfisk (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

@ baddo

Komm aus´m Quark man!!

@ all

Ich würd sagen Füße stillhalten, Bierchen trinken und mal gucken was der Onkel so anzubieten hat!
Im übrigen hätte ein "Strafverfahren" nicht ohne den Beschuldigten stattgefunden. Eine Owi hätte er schriftlich, mit Begründung und der Feststellung ob mit oder ohne Verwarnungsgeld erhalten. Soviel zum "ordentlichen" Vorgehen deutscher Behörden!


----------



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Würde ich ja gerne! Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: da es sich wirklich nicht um mich handelt, sondern um nen Kumpel und ich diesen erst morgen wieder sehe, kann ich zur Zeit nix weiteres dazu sagen. 
Weder zur Begründung noch von wem geurteilt wurde!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Mir warten.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

*mitdenFingernaufdenTischtrommel*


----------



## Micha85 (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Lass dich hier mal nicht unterkriegen. Im großen und ganzen sind die Handzahm. 

Liefer morgen am besten mal ne Abschrift von den Schriftstücken zum Vorgang. Damit kann man dann auch wirklich "Arbeiten" und dir deutlich besser helfen.


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> @ baddo
> 
> Komm aus´m Quark man!!
> 
> ...



aber ein strafbefehl hätte gemacht worden sein können.
ne vernehmung bei der polizei scheint es ja gegeben zu haben.
und der strafbefehl wird dann einfach zugesandt.
entweder man akzeptiert ihn dann ist die sache gegessen oder man legt widerspruch ein.

antonio


----------



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Liefere weitere Infos sobald ich mehr weiss.
Aber sind 5 Jahre nicht ne viel zu hohe Strafe für solch ein "Vergehen"?


----------



## antonio (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

was für ein vergehen du sagst bzw kennst ja keine fakten.
und was soll das ohne bewährung? ne haftstrafe kann zur bewährung ausgesetzt werden aber nix anderes.

antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Lass dich hier mal nicht unterkriegen. Im großen und ganzen sind die Handzahm.
> ...



Nachher hast Du keine Hände 

@TE: ist alles eine Ermessenssache.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



> Aber sind 5 Jahre nicht ne viel zu hohe Strafe für solch ein "Vergehen"?


Wie solln wir das beurteilen ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen..


----------



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Auch wieder wahr.
Melde mich morgen mit hoffentlich ausreichend Informationen.


----------



## Lightray (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Also wenn wirklich nur das, was im Sachverhalt beschrieben ist, passiert ist, dann ist die Strafe je ziemlich überzogen. Bei Google finde ich als Strafe für Lebendhälterung "lediglich" Geldstrafen. Von Entzug des Angelscheins lese ich da nichts. Ich denke da müsste im Normalfall schon mehr vorgefallen sein.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Ist doch ganz einfach, ein Blick auf das Eröffnungsposting zeigt doch alles:



Grundeln im Unterfangkescher gehältert
§ 10 (Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei und                                 den Schutz der Fische) 
*Ordnungswidrigkeiten*:
...
7b. Fische in Setzkeschern in anderer als nach § 4b zulässiger Weise hältert
...
§ 4b
... Setzkescher müssen mindestens 3,50 m lang sein und einen Ringdurchmesser von mindestens 0,50 m...

HFischG 
*§ 31 Einziehung des Fischereischeines
*Werden  nach Erteilung des Fischereischeines Tatsachen bekannt, die bereits                                 vorher vorhanden waren oder später  entstanden sind und die eine Versagung rechtfertigen, so kann die  Behörde, im Fall des *§ 30 Abs. 1 muss* die Behörde, die den  Fischereischein erteilt hat, diesen für ungültig                                 erklären und einziehen. 
*§ 30 Versagungsgründe
*(1) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden,
                                ...

4.  die wegen Verstoßes gegen fischereirechtliche, naturschutzrechtliche  oder tierschutzrechtliche Vorschriften rechtskräftig verurteilt worden  sind oder gegen                                 die wegen einer solchen als  Ordnungswidrigkeit zu ahndenden Zuwiderhandlung eine Geldbuße  rechtskräftig festgesetzt worden ist,
...

(2) Aus den Gründen des Abs. 2 Nr. 2 bis 4  kann der Fischereischein nicht mehr                                 versagt werden, wenn *fünf Jahre  *verstrichen sind, seitdem die Strafe oder die Geldbuße vollstreckt,  verjährt oder erlassen ist oder in den Fällen des Abs. 2 Nr. 5 nicht  mehr verfolgt werden kann.
Also alles ganz schlüssig und nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes. Gegen das Bußgeld wegen Verstoß gegen § 4b wird er wenig machen können. Der Rest ist unabwendbar, die Behörde *muss *den Schein einziehen und der wird nicht für 5 Jahre eingezogen sondern der Schein kann frühestens nach 5 Jahren wieder erteilt werden.


Das Leben ist so einfach. |wavey:


----------



## Baddo (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Wow, dafür schon mal vielen Dank!
Das komische daran ist ja, es gibt kein Bußgeld!
Nur die besagten 5 Jahre!


----------



## Lightray (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Müsste mir das erstmal genauer anschauen, aber so einfach ist es wohl nicht. Die Einziehung mit Sperre für 5 Jahren gibt es vermutlich nicht pauschal für alle genannten "Taten".

4. HFischG mit der Folge der Einziehung gilt wahrscheinlich nur für Tatsachen, unter denen der Fischereischein gar nicht erst erteilt worden wäre. Das bezieht sich aber eventuell nicht auf Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Straftaten, die nach dem Erlangen des Fischereischeins begangen werden. 
Klassiker als Beispiel wäre dann z.b. Betrug bei der Prüfung oder Geschäftsunfähigkeit usw. Ist aber nur eine erste Vermutung!

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## schrauber78 (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Wie alt ist denn dein Kumpel?

Bei Personen die kein regelmäßiges Einkommen haben, verzichten die ganz gern mal auf ein Bußgeld. Dafür wird der Schein für die Maximaldauer entzogen.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Braucht auch kein Bußgeld zu geben, es reicht laut 

§30 Abs. 1

5. gegen die wegen eines der in Nr. 2 bis 4  bezeichneten Vergehens nach § 153 a der                                 Strafprozessordnung von der Erhebung der  öffentlichen Klage abgesehen oder das Strafverfahren vorläufig  eingestellt worden ist. 

§ 153a StPO 
sagt, dass ein Verfahren z. B. wegen Geringfügigkeit oder geringer Schuld eingestellt worden ist. 

Also, keine Behördenwillkür sondern sauber gearbeitet, nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes, soweit aus den spärlichen Infos ersichtlich ist. 

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich auch OK! Wird leider viel zu wenig angewandt.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Lightray schrieb:


> Müsste mir das erstmal genauer anschauen, aber so einfach ist es wohl nicht. Die Einziehung mit Sperre für 5 Jahren gibt es vermutlich nicht pauschal für alle genannten "Taten".
> 
> 4. HFischG mit der Folge der Einziehung gilt wahrscheinlich nur für Tatsachen, unter denen der Fischereischein gar nicht erst erteilt worden wäre. Das bezieht sich aber eventuell nicht auf Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Straftaten, die nach dem Erlangen des Fischereischeins begangen werden.
> Klassiker als Beispiel wäre dann z.b. Betrug bei der Prüfung oder Geschäftsunfähigkeit usw. Ist aber nur eine erste Vermutung!
> ...



Lies doch einfach was  ich gepostet habe oder im Gesetz nach. Bei dem genannten Tatbestand muss die Behörde einziehen, hat also keinerlei Spielraum!

Wenn es um solche Fragen geht hilft vermuten, müsste, eventuell usw. nicht weiter. #d


----------



## Lightray (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Alles außer müsste/eventuell ist gefährlich, da a) keine Rechtsberatung und b) es eigentlich immer irgendeine Ausnahme gibt... 
Findet sich auch selten alles im selben Gesetz. Aber wie verworren das ganze ist, weiß ja jeder der sich mit dem deutschen Recht mal näher beschäftigt hat.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Hardyfan (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Im Netz existieren zwei Versionen des hessischen Fischereigesetzes.
Die von Ulli zitierte Fassung und diese hier

http://www.hessenfischer.net/gesetze/hfschg.htm#P27

Nach der Vorschrift des § 27 ist überhaupt keine (nachträgliche) Einziehung mehr möglich, nur die Versagung.

Auf den offiziellen Seiten des Landes Hessen werde ich nicht fündig.

Wenn man die von Ulli zitierte Fassung liest, stößt man auf Widersprüche im Gesetzestext.

http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde...etze_der_bundeslaender/fischereigesetz_hessen

Nach § 30 Abs.1 *kann* der Fischereischein versagt werden, wenn........

Nach § 31 *muss* die Behörde in den Fällen des § 30 Abs. 1 
einziehen

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel des Wohnsitzes.

Nach § 30 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 *kann* der Fischereischein Personen versagt werden, die keinen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes haben. 

Nach § 31 *muss* der Fischereischein entzogen werden, wenn (nachträglich) bekannt wird, dass der Inhaber keinen WOhnsitz im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes hat.

Es bedeutet dies, dass der, der nachträglich auffällt, härtere Konsequenzen zu tragen hat, als bei der Prüfung des Antrages (*muss* statt *kann*).


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Hast Recht, ich bin mal wieder in die Angeltreff.org Falle getappt, da sind einige veraltete Gesetzestexte drin, auch für NRW, obwohl ich den Verantwortlichen, "Hallo Thomas |wavey:" da schon mal angeschrieben habe.

Wobei ich in der Wohnsitzfrage z. B. keinen Wiederspruch sehe. Wenn ich vorher sage, dass ich nicht im Geltungsbereich des GG wohne, dann ist es eine Ermessensfrage, ob ich einen Schein bekomme oder nicht, Wenn es nachträglich bekannt wird, dann heißt das doch, ich habe den Schein unter falschen Voraussetzungen erhalten.

Frage ist, welche Bedeutung das "versagen" hat. Ich gehe davon aus, dass "versagen" als synonym für verbieten steht. Wenn ich etwas von vornherein nicht geht, dann muss ich im Nachhinein auch gleiche Verhältnisse schaffen und die zuvor erteilte Erlaubnis (Fischereischein) widerrufen also einziehen.

Garantiert gibt es hierzu auch noch Verwaltungsvorschriften, die dann aber anscheinend noch niemand im Netz veröffentlicht hat. NRW ist da schon etwas weiter aber auch da sind noch nicht alle VVorschriften veröffentlicht.


----------



## Lightray (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Naja, es wird ja auch nicht unbedingt noch mehr veröffentlicht werden. Die Gesetzestexte sind verfügbar und fertig.

Genaueres kann man ohne eine Gesetzeskommentar oder das notwendige Wissen auch nicht sagen, da bin ich vorsichtig .
Wenn ich morgen Zeit finde, kann ich da mal nachschlagen. Dann hab ich nämlich zu Beck-Online Zugang. Da gibts definitv was dazu.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Hardyfan (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Frage ist, welche Bedeutung das "versagen" hat. Ich gehe davon aus, dass "versagen" als synonym für verbieten steht.
> Wenn ich etwas von vornherein nicht geht, dann muss ich im Nachhinein auch gleiche Verhältnisse schaffen und die zuvor erteilte Erlaubnis (Fischereischein) widerrufen also einziehen.


 
"Versagen" bedeutet die Ablehnung eines Antrages, sei es einer auf einen Fischereischein, eine Gaststättenerlaubnis oder eine Baugenehmigung.

Du hast Recht mit Satz 2, wenn etwas von vorneherein nicht geht, muss es auch im nachhinein beseitigt werden können.

Wenn also jemand (von vorneherein) keinen Fischereischein bekommen darf, muss dieser Fischereischein auch dann "eingezogen" werden können, wenn nachträglich bekannt wird, dass der Betreffende keinen hätte bekommen dürfen. Die Gründe können vielfältig sein, der Antragsteller hat unwahre Angaben gemacht, die Behörde hat sich geirrt oder der Antragsteller hat sich (ohne Täuschungsabsicht) geirrt.

Bleiben wir mal bei dem Beispiel des Wohnsitzes.

Jemand - wohnhaft in den Niederlanden - beantragt in Hessen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) einen Fischereischein. Die Behörde - in Kenntnis des Wohnsitzes in den NL - *kann* versagen oder auch einen Fischereischein ausstellen.
Sie hat da ein sog. Ermessen.

Ein anderer Niederländer - der irrtümlich meint, er habe einen Wohnsitz in Hessen - beantragt einen Fischereischein und die Behörde erteilt diesen.
Zwei Tage später wird bekannt, dass der Niederländer keinen Wohnsitz in Hessen hat sondern nur bei Bekannten 1 Monat zu Besuch ist, wovon erst 1 Woche verstrichen ist, also noch 3 Wochen nachbleiben.
Dann *muss* die Behörde den Fischereischein entziehen.

Das Beispiel ist - das gebe ich zu - nicht sehr geeignet, aber das Problem wird deutlich.
Die Behörde hat jetzt nämlich kein Ermessen mehr und muss handeln.

Ich denke, die EInziehungsvorschriften sind in Hessen weggefallen, weil sowas bei Fischereischein praktisch nicht vorkommt.
Ich habe insgesamt 18 Jahre meines Berufslebens bei 2 Ordnungsbehörden verbracht (in NRW und SH) und auch Fischereischeine ausgestellt. Es hat Versagungen gegeben, immer wegen fehlender Prüfung, nie wegen Straftaten oder sowas. In der Regel wird nichtmal ein Strafregisterauszug angefordert.
Im Grunde laufen bei den Behörden die Fischereischein "so ein bischen mit", jedenfalls in der Praxis.


----------



## Lightray (22. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Selbst mal den Gesetzestext zu Gemüte geführt - die Argumentation von Ulli schaut gut aus. 
So wie ich das sehe KANN (und teilweise muss) die Behörde tatsächlich wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten den Fischereischein einziehen.
Also alles ordnungsgemäß.

Bei einem bei Widerspruch evtl. kommenden Verfahren spielt dann aber auch die Verhältnismäßigkeit eine Rolle. Ansonsten könnte die Behörde ja auch den Schein einziehen, wenn vergessen wird den Fischereischein bei sich zu führen => Ordnungswidrigkeit. (§30 I Nr.4 HFischG
4. die wegen *Verstoßes gegen fischereirechtliche*, naturschutzrechtliche  oder tierschutzrechtliche *Vorschriften* rechtskräftig verurteilt worden  sind oder gegen die wegen einer solchen als *Ordnungswidrigkeit* zu  ahndenden Zuwiderhandlung eine *Geldbuße* rechtskräftig festgesetzt worden  ist, [...] )

Klar, dass verbotene (Setz-)Kescherhälterung damit nicht zu vergleichen ist. Aber soll nur zur Veranschaulichung dienen.

Rest schlag ich wenn möglich morgen nach, wenn ich Zugang zu mehr Quellen habe...

Edit: Den aktuellen Gesetzestext gibts übrigens hier:
http://www.rv.hessenrecht.hessen.de...GHE2010pIVZ&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## teddy- (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

hast es geschaft TE !!!#6


----------



## rob (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

alter, bin ich froh, dass ich in österreich lebe!
ihr habt ja zum teil gesetze, da dreht es einem die zehennägel auf.
5 jahre wegen ein paar unnötiger schwarzmeergrundeln die im kescher lebend schwimmen.
....UM GOTTES WILLEN...

bei uns gibt es 5 jahre, wenn du die wieder in die donau zurück setzt..:q

mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

lg rob


----------



## Lightray (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Ist ja noch nichts sicher 
Das ist bis jetzt zumindest das, was der TE behauptet, dass sein Freund es gesagt hätte :q

Und ob es in einem Verfahren dann wirklich zu dem selben Urteil kommt bezweifle ich zumindest.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Karpfen87 (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

krass 5 jahre ohne angeln da würde ich bekloppt werden ich habe mienen schein heute abgeholt vom amt und den gebe ich nie wieder her besonders nicht irgendeinem beamten futzi vorher bekommen die ne runde schwimmuntericht im dem gewesser.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



rob schrieb:


> ihr habt ja zum teil gesetze, da dreht es einem die zehennägel auf.
> 5 jahre wegen ein paar unnötiger schwarzmeergrundeln die im kescher lebend schwimmen.
> ....UM GOTTES WILLEN...
> 
> ...



Noch schlimmer ist, für Kindesmißbrauch bekommt man warscheinlich nur 5 Jahre auf Bewärung. |krach:


----------



## Der-Graf (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist, für Kindesmißbrauch bekommt man warscheinlich nur 5 Jahre auf Bewärung. |krach:



Ist zwar sowieso Offtopic, aber in Deutschland können Strafen nur dann zur Bewährung ausgesetzt werden, wenn sie eine Höhe von zwei Jahren nicht übersteigen (§56 StGB). Ob die Strafen für Kindesmissbrauch generell ausreichen in unserer BRD ist dabei ein vollkommen anderes Thema, das man gerne mal an anderer Stelle ausdiskutieren kann.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Karpfen87 schrieb:


> krass 5 jahre ohne angeln da würde ich bekloppt werden ich habe mienen schein heute abgeholt vom amt und den gebe ich nie wieder her besonders nicht irgendeinem beamten futzi vorher bekommen die ne runde schwimmuntericht im dem gewesser.



Ja, is` klar... Nach diesem Beitrag ist alles möglich.#d

Und ich prophezeie dir: du wirst zumindest ein wenig weiche Knie haben, wenn der erste FA oder die WaPo nach deinen Papieren fragt.

Und schön währendessen drann denken: wie es in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es zurück!


----------



## Ulli3D (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

In NRW sind es ja auch keine 5 Jahre, bei uns sind es nur 3, wenn wegen Fischwilderei etc. der Schein weg ist, bis er wieder erteilt werden darf. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist, für Kindesmißbrauch bekommt man warscheinlich nur 5 Jahre auf Bewärung. |krach:



erstens schreibt sich Bewährung mit "h" und zweitens ist deine Anmerkung Quatsch.

 ganz sicher ist es unwahrscheinlich, auch mit "h".



vertreiben wir uns also die warterei auf konkretes vom TE weiterhin mit "spekulatius", ist ja vorweinachtszeit.


oops, sorry, weihnachtszeit natürlich auch mit "h" :g


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Das Strafmaß ist jedenfalls nicht nur völlig abstrus, die "Straftat" an sich schon.
Während solche (Angler-!)Gesetze existieren, ist es hingegen völlig normal & ok, dass ein Fischer sein Netz auf dem Boot auskippt und die 95% Beifang + Untermassige nach wer-weiß-wie-langer-Zeit mit der Schüppe über Bord als erstickte Kadaver den Möwen vorschmeißt.
*Einfach nur beschämend, eine solche Gesetzgebung.*
|abgelehn


----------



## bayliner98 (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Hi,
ist ja ziemlich erschreckend nur wegen so ein paar Grundeln...
Da frag ich lieber gleich nach wie das mit den Köderfischen ist zum Hechtangeln: kl.Döbel,Rotaugen usw..
Wenn ich die fang darf ich die doch töten ohne irgendwas, oder?
Ich hab nämlich keinen bock wegen einem Hecht den Fischereischein zu verlieren!!!


----------



## u-see fischer (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

@ Jose, mein (nicht ernstgemeintes) Posting bezug sich auf Rob's (nicht ernstgemeintes) Posting zum Starfmaß beim zurücksetzen von Grundel.

OK. habe dabei vielleicht etwas über's Ziel hinausgeschoßen. #q

Danke für den Rechtscheibunterricht.

Schuß mit OT


----------



## Klaus S. (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist, für Kindesmißbrauch bekommt man warscheinlich nur 5 Jahre auf Bewärung. |krach:



Nicht ganz knusper?? Wie kannst du Kindesmißbrauch mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeit in einen Topf schmeißen??


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



> Wie kannst du Kindesmißbrauch mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeit in einen Topf schmeißen??


Hat er doch garnicht. Pack die Goldwaage weg. Das war ein bewußt überspitzter Vergleich in Sachen Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Kleine Sachen werden drakonisch bestraft und bei den Großsen kommste im Vergleich besser wech.....


----------



## Jose (23. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hat er doch garnicht. Pack die Goldwaage weg. Das war ein bewußt überspitzter Vergleich in Sachen Verhältnismäßigkeit.
> Kleine Sachen werden drakonisch bestraft und bei den Großsen kommste im Vergleich besser wech.....




jau, sein vergleich war wirklich arg überspitzt.

in der sache hat er aber recht.
der vorgeworfene frevel an den drei grundeln steht im strafmaß in keinem verhältnis zu den "strafen" für sandoz, exxon valdez pp.

ich denke da noch gerne zurück an die anfänge "umweltbewusster politik": ich sitze am rhein, schau den dünnsäuretankern auf dem weg zur verklappung in der nordsee zu und kassier ein 10er-knöllchen für einen ausgespuckten kaugummi.

gummiparagraphen eben: je dicker du bist, desto dehnbarer der paragraph...

fürchte, das war jetzt auch etwas sehr OT (On Topic!)


----------



## schrauber78 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Zitat von *Karpfen87* 

 
_krass 5 jahre ohne angeln da würde  ich bekloppt werden ich habe mienen schein heute abgeholt vom amt und  den gebe ich nie wieder her besonders nicht irgendeinem beamten futzi  vorher bekommen die ne runde schwimmuntericht im dem gewesser.

_Blablabla...


----------



## Jose (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Karpfen87 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > krass 5 jahre ohne angeln da würde ich bekloppt  werden ich habe mienen schein heute abgeholt vom amt und den gebe ich  nie wieder her besonders nicht irgendeinem beamten futzi vorher bekommen  die ne runde schwimmuntericht im dem gewesser.
> ...



gut beobachtet :g


----------



## Jungangler97 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Ist das Hältern von Köderfischen nicht eindeutig erlaubt??


----------



## Micha85 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Nicht im Unterfangkescher. 
Dazu brauchste nen Setzkescher von 3,5m länge und einer Öffnungsweite von min. 50cm.


----------



## rob (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Nicht im Unterfangkescher.
> Dazu brauchste nen Setzkescher von 3,5m länge und einer Öffnungsweite von min. 50cm.



und ein mindest gewicht von 576 g, weiters muss dieser in einer tiefe von exakt 1,45 m abgesenkt sein und darf mit seinem oberen ende maximal 2 cm aus dem wasser stehen.
er muss im rechten winkel zur uferlinie angebracht werden und darf nur in der farbe schwarz sein.
schwarz-rote :4 jahre entzug
andere farben: lebenslänglicher entzug ...

:q:q :q

lg rob


----------



## Micha85 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Lass das bloß nicht die falschen Lesen. Sonst wird das wirklich noch in die Verordung mit reingeboxt.


----------



## olaf70 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Moin,

wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Angelkollegen hier im AB, die mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen für irgendwelche "Vergehen" fordern?

Kaum hat die Schmiere mal einen richtig am Kanthaken, ist der Unmut groß. Dann werden "Rechtstips" gegeben und mit Paragrafen um sich geworfen, von denen ich gar nicht wusste, daß es sie gibt.

Davon mal abgesehen, daß ich persönlich das Strafmaß auch für sehr übertrieben halte, würde mich mal interessieren, wie hier im AB die Stimmung wäre, wenn unser Delinquent statt ein paar erbärmlicher Grundeln z.B. eine Meerforelle oder sonstigen "Edelfisch" im Kescher gehältert hätte...


----------



## vermesser (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Taugt ne Meerforelle als Lebenköfi? |kopfkrat



Bei passender Größe von Mefo und angepeiltem Zielfisch mit Sicherheit |rolleyes !


----------



## olaf70 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Taugt ne Meerforelle als Lebenköfi? |kopfkrat


 
Gute Frage? Gehts denn bei der ganzen Aktion denn um das Hältern oder um den potentiellen Gebrauch als Köderfisch?

Ich glaube ich steige hier nicht mehr richtig durch|kopfkrat.


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Nun, im Eingangsposting ging es um das kurzfristige, gesetzwidrige Hältern von ein paar Grundeln im Landungskeschernetz.
Dafür hätte der Schwerverbrecher natürlich durch eine öffentliche Verbrennung Läuterung erfahren müssen...
Das ist alles so abstrus! #d


----------



## rob (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

ich denke, euer gesetz sagt, dass das hältern von fischen aller art in einem unterfangkescher nicht waidgerecht und somit verboten ist.

wo bei gegen ein paar köderln die im kescher gehalten werden, meiner meinung nach, nichts einzuwenden ist.

man kann so etwas auf die goldwaage legen, wie hier anscheinend passiert, oder einfach ein auge zudrücken, wie leider nicht geschehen.

lg rob


----------



## anbeisser (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Was mich nachdenklich stimmt ist,das der Themenstarter schon über 3000 Beiträge hat,also doch irgendwie schon ein erfahrener Angler sein sollte.

Er sollte doch zumindest wissen,das man gerade bei so einem Fall immer Rechtsmittel einlegen kann.

Oder sind wie hier noch in der DDR ???
Aber selbst da wären in solch einem Fall Rechtsmittel möglich gewesen.
Habs in anderer Form selber erlebt,das ein Familienmitglied angeblich nen NVA LKW gerammt haben soll und die Herren von der OHL Ihn nötigten Schuld einzustehen.
Aber Fehlanzeige,es kamm zur Verhandlung und Er wurde frei gesprochen.
Also bitte,ein wenig Skepsis ist bei diesem Thema wohl nicht fehl am Platze ... Gell ??? 

Petri ....
A.


----------



## schrauber78 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Was mich nachdenklich stimmt ist,das der Themenstarter schon über 3000 Beiträge hat,
> 
> Petri ....
> A.



Hast du dich um 2993 Beiträge verzählt???


----------



## Aurikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Hast du dich um 2993 Beiträge verzählt???




Ok, ich dachte nämlich auch schon, dass ich neuerdings zu blöd zum lesen bin. Der ist doch brandneu Hier!!!


----------



## Jose (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Aurikus schrieb:


> ... Der ist doch brandneu Hier!!!



nö! ist er nicht. ist seit 01.2010 dabei - brandneu allerdings ist, dass er jetzt angefangen hat zu schreiben.


----------



## dorschlover1000 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

sauerrei! 

anwalt kann das bestimmt geradebiegen


----------



## anbeisser (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Hast du dich um 2993 Beiträge verzählt???



Joo ! Wie es es aussieht hab ich mich da wohl  "ein BISSCHEN" verzählt ....:m


----------



## olaf70 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun, im Eingangsposting ging es um das kurzfristige, gesetzwidrige Hältern von ein paar Grundeln im Landungskeschernetz.
> Dafür hätte der Schwerverbrecher natürlich durch eine öffentliche Verbrennung Läuterung erfahren müssen...
> Das ist alles so abstrus! #d


 
Na gut, aber jetzt kann er ja beruhigt schwarzangeln. Das wird ja so gut wie nie bestraft, falls man denn jemals erwischt werden sollte.


----------



## Aurikus (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Jose schrieb:


> nö! ist er nicht. ist seit 01.2010 dabei - brandneu allerdings ist, dass er jetzt angefangen hat zu schreiben.



Na, dann bin ich Heute doch zu blöd zum lesen!!#c

Sowas aber auch......nee, nee, nee!!!!|peinlich


----------



## Lightray (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Na gut, aber jetzt kann er ja beruhigt schwarzangeln. Das wird ja so gut wie nie bestraft, falls man denn jemals erwischt werden sollte.



Nein kann er nicht. Weil rausreden mit "oh, wusste ja nicht, dass ich das nicht darf" kann er nicht mehr, wenn er mal nen Angelschein hatte. Da fällt die Strafe definitiv härter aus. Die Richter sind auch nicht blöde |supergri

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Warten wir jetzt hier vergeblich auf neue Informationen??#c

Ziemlich dünne Geschichte das ganze hier.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ulli3D (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Angelkollegen hier im AB, die mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen für irgendwelche "Vergehen" fordern?



Lies mal Posting 50 hier, ich find es OK


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Gut, mach ich das Fass mal auf.
Ulli, das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder?

In deinem Posting gehst du auf die juristische Komponente ein, die wird größtenteils doch gar nicht in Frage gestellt. (Oder?)

Das Verhältnis von _Straftat_ (ich mag's nicht mal so nennen, §§ hin oder her) zu Strafe ist doch die Farce!

Erst recht, wenn man auf der anderen Seite andere Arten der Fischerei als selbstverständlich betrachtet, aber da muss Normalbürger Sensibelchen & Gutmensch auch nicht zusehen, das pikobello klinisch und ethisch saubere Resultat kommt ja als Schlemmerfilet Bordelaise auf den Teller. 
Siehe mein Posting Nr. 67

*Falsch, eigentlich will ich sogar sagen, die Tat ist völlig ok, schei** auf das verdammte Gesetz!*  :e

(immer vorausgesetzt an der Story ist das dran, was eingangs gepostet wurde)
 
Es geht mir auch nicht darum, dass das "nur n'paar Grundeln waren, es wäre für mich bei Rotauge & Karpfen genauso ok.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. November 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Doch, ist mein Ernst. 

Ich bin für mehr Kontrollen und auch für härtere Strafen so wie z. B. in den Niederlanden. Da überlegt man es sich 2 x, ob man gegen die Regeln verstößt oder nicht und trotzdem ist es dort ein entspanntes Angeln bei guten Fischbeständen. Dort hätte man auch noch sein Tackle eingezogen und ihm eine deftige Geldstrafe aufgebrummt.


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Baddo schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne! Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: da es sich wirklich nicht um mich handelt, sondern um nen Kumpel und ich diesen erst morgen wieder sehe, kann ich zur Zeit nix weiteres dazu sagen.
> Weder zur Begründung noch von wem geurteilt wurde!



Morgen ist schon lange vorbei und ich warte immer noch...


So viel zum Post #32...


----------



## Daphnien (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gut, mach ich das Fass mal auf.
> Ulli, das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> In deinem Posting gehst du auf die juristische Komponente ein, die wird größtenteils doch gar nicht in Frage gestellt. (Oder?)
> ...


 

Moin, natürlich muß es Recht und Ordnung geben, aber auch eine gesunde Verhältnismäßigkeit und *NEIN *Gesetz ist nicht Gesetz, es gibt immer einen gewissen Spielraum, daß ist auch so vom Gesetzgeber gewollt. Wir werden wahrscheinlich nie erfahren warum hier konsequent durchgegriffen wurde aber eine Entschuldigung und Einsicht zur Tat helfen oft mehr als überhebliches Auftreten und manchmal hat so ein Beamter einfach schlechte Laune. Und Kati hat insofern Recht, wenn sie nicht versteht warum es immer jemanden gibt der nach immer härteren Strafen schreit. " Wer ohne Fehler ist ,werfe den ersten Stein". Ich angle ohne Gesetzbuch in der Tasche und evtl. verstosse ich auch gegen irgendeinen § aber davon gibt es meiner Meinung nach genug und jede Änderung bekomme ich auch nicht mit. Gruß Peter


----------



## Anglero (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Baddo schrieb:


> ...Er hatte dummerweise 3-4 lebendige Schwarzmeergrundel, die er kurz zuvor gefangen hatte, in einem Unterfangkescher im Wasser liegen...


 
Als Fischereischeininhaber ist das ganz deutlich ein wissentlicher Verstoß der gröberen Sorte, der tatsächlich die Eignung "Deines Kumpels" infrage stellen dürfte.
Ein im Wasser liegender Unterfangkescher ist sicherlich nicht annähernd entfaltet wie ein Setzkescher. Fische so zu "hältern" ist also auch jenseits jeder Setzkescherdiskussion ganz eindeutig Tierquälerei - da hätte er die Fische auch in nasses Zeitungspapier einwickeln können. Ferner wäre hier auch interessant zu wissen, warum er dies überhaupt tat. Dem Außenstehenden könnte da ja einiges in den Sinn kommen.

Vorausgesetzt, er ist wirklich noch nie auffällig oder straffällig geworden, ist die Frist trotzdem etwas lang. Ein Jahr würde wohl den gleichen erzieherischen Effekt besitzen, da es sich hier anscheinend um einen jungen Menschen handelt (Schüler vielleicht). Ein Erwachsener hätte zudem bestimmt einiges zahlen müssen.

Just my two cents.
Anglero


----------



## Bobster (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Lebt der TE noch #c

Schade, war doch eine interessantes, hypothetisches Konstrukt in seinem ersten posting.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Letzte Aktivität 22.11.2011 |kopfkrat

Wenn er verstorben ist, dann dürfte er auch schon verbuddelt sein. |supergri


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität 22.11.2011 |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn er verstorben ist, dann dürfte er auch schon verbuddelt sein. |supergri



Davon ist auszugehen... ich nehme keinen strengen Geruch wahr!


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Andal schrieb:


> Davon ist auszugehen... ich nehme keinen strengen Geruch wahr!



na,  mir hängt noch das rüchlein in der nase, das ich schon bei themenstart hatte: trollgeruch.
finde, das hat sich verstärkt

seit januar 2010 dabei, 7 posts november 2011, alle am selben tag in diesem, seinem ersten und einzigen thema.
seitdem nicht wieder im AB.

ich zumindest denke an einen zum trollen angelegten account


----------



## Aurikus (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Jose schrieb:


> na,  mir hängt noch das rüchlein in der nase, das ich schon bei themenstart hatte: trollgeruch.
> finde, das hat sich verstärkt
> 
> seit januar 2010 dabei, 7 posts november 2011, alle am selben tag in diesem, seinem ersten und einzigen thema.
> ...




Ich frage  mich an dieser Stelle, was das den Leuten bringt??!!

Eventuell ja eine Erregung im Lendenbereich!!!


----------



## Bigone (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

der Trend geht zum zweit Account?, einem zum Unruhe stiften???
find ich blöd...


----------



## Honeyball (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Bleibt nicht aus, gerade bei den Junganglern...

Aber die älteren Trolle sind viel schlimmer :m


----------



## TheFisherking (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Kann man den Fake-Thread denn nicht mal zu machen?


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

ach, wir sind doch in der närrischen zeit. und in der kalten.
da brauchen manche  manchmal sowas.


----------



## rob (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Jose schrieb:


> ach, wir sind doch in der närrischen zeit. und in der kalten.
> da brauchen manche  manchmal sowas.



seh ich auch so, solange es nicht zu närrisch wird.:m

lg rob


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Hm,

schade - der Sachverhalt ist etwas "dünn", um vernünftig etwas dazu sagen zu können.

ABER:

Aus meiner Referendarzeit bei der Staatsanwaltschaft weiß ich, das die Staatsanwaltschaft in ihren Verfügungen auch diverse *Mitteilungspflichten* nach der MiStra hat, wobei so einige da in der Praxis gerne mal "geschlabbert" werden.

Wenn also jemand wegen so einer "Grundelsache" ins Fadenkreuz der Justiz gerät und der Staatsanwalt das Verfahren z.B. nach § 153a StPO einstellt, so müsste _eigentlich_ bei einem tierschutzrechtlichen Verstoß eine Mitteilung darüber an die zuständige Fischereibehörde gemacht werden, wenn bekannt ist (oder mal jemand daran denkt!?!), dass der Betroffene Inhaber eines Angelscheins ist.

Das passiert nicht immer und ich war da auch nur persönlich "fit" & entsprechend sensibilisiert, weil ich selber Angler bin - ein Staatsanwalt, der mit dem Angeln nix am Hut hat, der übersieht diese Mitteilungspflicht gegenüber der Fischereibehörde in solch´ einem (Bagatell-) Fall sicherlich gerne auch einmal, gerade wenn das Strafverfahren ohnehin eingestellt wird, was aus Sicht des Angler´s dann aber nur pures Glück ist.

Die Fischereibehörde kann dann per Verwaltungsakt den Fischereischein einziehen, auch wenn das Strafverfahren eingestellt wurde - gegen diesen (belastenden) Verwaltungsakt, der z.B. die Einziehung des Fischereischeins anordnet MUSS der Verwaltungsakt aber eine Rechtsmittelbelehrung enthalten und man könnte im Rahmen eines Widerspruchs oder einer Verwaltungsgerichtlichen Klage dagegen vorgehen.

Soviel mal zum möglichen Gang eines solchen Verfahrens und der Aufklärung, warum man auch bei einem eingestellten Strafverfahren durchaus mal seinen Angelschein gefährden oder sogar temporär verlieren kann, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft (=Horde von BEAMTEN) mal nicht schläft und ihren Mitteilungspflichten nachkommt, wodurch die Fischereibehörde dann erst dienstliche Kenntnis von solchen Verstößen durch Angler erhält & ggf. auch mal tätig wird!


Darüber hinaus kann die Einziehung des Fischereischeines bzw. eine temporäre Sperre erfolgen durch:

- richterliches Urteil aufgrund einer öffentlichen Verhandlung

- Strafbefehl (meiner Ansicht nach in solch´ einem Fall praxisfern, weil da in aller Regel 
nur ein Geldbetrag nötig ist, um die Sache schnell vom Tisch zu haben!).

- wie erwähnt durch einen Verwaltungsakt der Fischereibehörde, die hier eigenes Ermessen hat


Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Hi Ernie,

Denk mal an das C&R Urteil gegen M.P. Wenn ich nun als juristischer Laie mir die Vergehen + Urteile ansehe und vergleiche - dann bricht meine kleine Rechtswelt zusammen.
Diese Schieflage der Verhältnismäßigkeit bereitet mir erhebliche Bauchschmerzen.

Wurde nicht hier in diesem Fall beim Strafmaß "leicht" übertrieben??


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ernie,
> 
> Denk mal an das C&R Urteil gegen M.P. Wenn ich nun als juristischer Laie mir die Vergehen + Urteile ansehe und vergleiche - dann bricht meine kleine Rechtswelt zusammen.
> Diese Schieflage der Verhältnismäßigkeit bereitet mir erhebliche Bauchschmerzen.
> ...


 
Hm,

konsequenterweise hätte auch in diesem Strafverfahren gegen M.P. eine Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft nach der MiStra an die zuständige Fischereibehörde erfolgen müssen.(was, wie oben schon erwähnt, in der Praxis auch gerne mal "vergessen" wird!).

...meiner eigenen Rechtsauffassung nach *müßten (!!!)* bei einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung wegen eines Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz auch rechtliche Konsequenzen von Seiten der Fischereibehörde erfolgen, *SOFERN* diese Behörde dienstl. Kenntnis von dem Verfahren gegen den Angelscheininhaber hat. 

WAS dann die Fischereibehörde bei einem tierschutzrechtlichen Verstoß durch einen Angler macht, oder nicht macht - ob ein Schein eingezogen wird oder eine temp. Sperre erteilt wird, liegt dann alleine bei der Behörde und ist nicht zwingend Gegenstand des Strafverfahrens!


Hier im "Fall" des TE ist es möglicherweise so, dass die zuständige Fischereibehörde wohl doch mal Kenntnis von dem Strafverfahren bekommen hat & dann eigene Rechtsfolgen per Verwaltungsakt angeordnet hat!

Wenn das bei M.P. (noch?) nicht passiert ist, dann hatte er einfach großes Glück, weil offenbar dort die Kommunikation zwischen Staatsanwaltschaft - Gericht und Fischereibehörde (nach der MiStra eigentlich *zwingend* vorgeschrieben!) nicht geklappt hat-oder die Behörde dort vor Ort "keinen Handlungsbedarf" sieht !?!

Wenn bei dem Kumpel des TE nun die Fischereibehörde Kenntnis erlangt hatte und ihr Ermessen voll ausgeschöpft hat mit der "5-Jahres-Sperre", dann ist das Pech, aber man hätte IN JEDEM FALL dagegen ein Rechtsmittel gehabt!

Ob nun M.P. über das Urteil hinaus seinen Schein behalten durfte, oder nicht, dass entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis!....evtl. läuft da auch noch das Verwaltungsverfahren...und das kann dauern!!!

Wenn ihm einer etwas böses will, dann kann er den Schein auch jetzt noch noch verlieren, wenn die zuständige Fischereibehörde nachträglich Kenntnis von der (rechtskräftigen ?!?) Verurteilung erhält!

Insofern besteht da nicht zwingend eine Schieflage und das "Strafmaß" ist reine Ermessenssache der F-Behörde, die je nach Bundesland durch das lokale Fischerei- und Verwaltungsrecht eingeräumt wird!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Katteker (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Hallo Ernie,

2 sehr interessante Beiträge. Danke dafür!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Rehi Ernie,

Meinen Dank für diese ausführliche Erleuterung.

Wenn ich nun Ermessenssache lese - kommen die Bauschmerzen gleich wieder..


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi Ernie,
> 
> Meinen Dank für diese ausführliche Erleuterung.
> 
> Wenn ich nun Ermessenssache lese - kommen die Bauschmerzen gleich wieder..


 
Tja - diese Bauchschmerzen kenne ich und sie kommen überall dort, wo das Gesetz Ermessen einräumt, welches dann gerade in versch. Bundesländern auch recht unterschiedlich angewendet und ausgeübt wird, wenn keine "lenkenden" Erlasse von oben existieren.

Zudem kann es auch tatsächlich an der Person des Entscheiders auf Behördenseite hängen - was nur menschlich ist - und ein Peta-Beamter wird so eine Sache sicherlich anders entscheiden, als ein angelnder alter Haudegen-Beamter, der so alt ist, dass er selbst noch legal mit lebendem Köfi geangelt hat....!

E.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



> als ein angelnder alter Haudegen-Beamter, der so alt ist, dass er selbst noch legal mit lebendem Köfi geangelt hat....!


Klasse Satz!
Das nehm ich gleich mal als Pille gegen die Bauschmerzen....


----------



## Hardyfan (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...als ein angelnder alter Haudegen-Beamter, der so alt ist, dass er selbst noch legal mit lebendem Köfi geangelt hat....


 
So einer bin ich#h. 
Und ich habe in insgesamt 18 Jahren Tätigkeit bei 2 Ordnungsbehörden und seit 1998 in der Verwaltungsleitung (der somit alle Posteingänge sieht) noch keine MiStra in Fischerei- oder Angelangelegenheiten gesehen.
Überhaupt laufen Fischereischeinangelegenheiten in der Praxis wesentlich gelassener ab, als es hier im Forum manchmal den Eindruck macht.
99% der Fischereischeine werden (korrekt) anstandslos ausgestellt, das eine Prozent kann kein Prüfungszeugnis vorweisen, kommt entweder später (mit Prüfungszeugnis) wieder oder eben nicht.
Wie sich allerdings die in SH neue "Urlaubsfischereischein-Regelung für Einheimische" auswirkt wird sich zeigen, ich bin indes sicher, dass wir keine 5 im Jahre 2012 ausstellen werden.
Im Jahre 2008 oder 2009 wurden in ganz SH nur etwa 400 Urlauberfischereischeine für Gäste ausgestellt.
Die Dinge werden in Foren oftmals wesentlich stärker hochgekocht, als sie sich in der Praxis darstellen.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

MiStra - Nummer 51 Absatz 3 Nr. 10 ist einschlägig für tierschutzrechtliche Verstöße von Anglern bzw. Fischereischeininhabern.

Allerdings macht das in der Praxis wohl kaum ein Richter oder Staatsanwalt - zugegeben, die haben auch mit "anderen Kalibern" zu tun und sind in der Regel völlig überlastet - aber wie sonst, wenn nicht durch die Justiz und die MiStra soll denn eine zuständige Fischereibehörde dienstliche KENNTNIS von tierschutzrechtlichen oder anderen umweltschutzrechtlichen Verstößen ihrer angelnden "Schäfchen" (=Fischereischeininhabern) erlangen???

Naja - Theorie und Praxis halt - aber die Grundlage gibt es - nur macht es wie schon erwähnt kaum einer - und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch viele Staatsanwälte verblüfft wären, wenn sie von dieser Möglichkeit & PFLICHT wüßten!

|supergri

E.


----------



## antonio (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

ernie wieso wird das eigentlich nicht so gehandhabt wie beim führerschein, wenn ne verurteilung oder ähnliches erfolgt.
beim führerschein steht der entzug ja auch mit im urteil.

antonio


----------



## Hardyfan (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> MiStra - Nummer 51 Absatz 3 Nr. 10 ist einschlägig für tierschutzrechtliche Verstöße von Anglern bzw. Fischereischeininhabern.


 
Stimmt, aber mit dem Vorbehalt der Erheblichkeit.

Straftaten gegen Vorschriften zum Schutz der Umwelt 
§ 13 Abs. 2, § 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 9, Abs. 2, § 17 Nr. 3 EGGVG​

(1) In Strafsachen wegen Straftaten gegen Vorschriften zum Schutz der Umwelt sind mitzuteilen​
1. die Einleitung des Verfahrens,
2.der Ausgang des Verfahrens,

wenn dies zur Abwehr erheblicher Nachteile für Tiere und Pflanzen, Boden, Wasser, Luft, Klima und Landschaft erforderlich ist.​
(2)...

(3) Vorschriften zum Schutz der Umwelt im Sinne des Absatzes 1 sind namentlich Bestimmungen aus folgenden Sachgebieten​
1. ...
2. ...
10. Tierschutz und Tierseuchenschutz,
​Und daran scheitert es in der Praxis. Ist eben nicht erheblich, fertig.


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Über die Erheblichkeit entscheidet doch der finanzielle Status des Täters. Heißt der Otto Normalverbraucher, dann kriegt er die volle Packung. Ist es eine renomierte AG, dann wars ein bedauerlicher Zwischenfall, denn man für unerheblich erklärt.

Frau Justitia ist eine Hure, die es dem reichen Manne besonders gut besorgt!


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

@Antonio:

Ich weiß es nicht - aber die Sicherstellung oder Einziehung des Führerscheins wird zwar gerichtlich angeordnet, aber über die weitere Zukunft eines Autofahrers und seiner Fahrerlaubnis entscheidet doch auch eine Behörde, oder?

@Hardyfan:

Nachdem der Tierschutz mittlerweile Verfassungsrang bekommen hat und im GG steht könnte man da auch durchaus nochmal drüber nachdenken 

- bei dem "3 Grundel-Fall" ist allerdings für mich persönlich die "nicht-Erheblichkeit" evident!!!

Jedoch gefällt mir die Idee nicht, dass man einen ECHTEN (&verurteilten) Tierquäler angeln läßt - dafür braucht man eine Handhabe, die das Recht zwar hat, die aber niemand so richtig klar ist & die keiner praktiziert.

E.


----------



## antonio (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

jup das ist richtig ernie aber das gericht ordnet ne mindestentzugszeit an und danach entscheidet die behörde über die wiedererteilung.
warum wird das beim fischereischein nicht ebenso gehandhabt?

antonio


----------



## Hardyfan (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Bei den Führerscheinen untersagt das Gericht den Fahrerlaubnisbehörden, vor Ablauf etwa 1 Jahres eine neue Fahrerlaubnis auszustellen (bei einer Alkoholfahrt)
Also eine Mindesfrist.
Nach 10 Monaten stellt der Betroffene dann einen Antrag auf Wiedererteilung und dann kann ihm folgendes (je nach Ausgestaltung des Falles natürlich) passieren:

Die Behörde erteilt ihm dann die Fahrerlaubnis oder
ie Behörde verlangt Nachschulung oder ein psychologisches Seminar oder
die Behörde verlangt ein MPU-Gutachten (vulgo Idiotentest) und der Psychologe etwa beim TÜV verlangt den Nachweis des Gamma-Gt (ein Blutwert, an dem man Akoholgenuss in einem bestimmten vergangenen Zeitraum bestimmen kann).
Hat der Betroffene während der Sperrzeit lustig weitergesoffen, wird´s eng.
Hat er das nicht und sagt das Richtige, kann er Glück haben.

Den 3-Grundel-Fall sehe ich wie Du, Ernie. Bei dem Karpfenangler M.P. würde *ich* eine Akte aufmachen und prüfen, inwieweit ich seinen Fischereischein kassieren kann (vorausgesetzt das Urteil wäre rechtskräftig).
Mit guten Erfolgsaussichten im übrigen. Langdauerndes absichtliches C&R, entsprechende Publizierung in den einschlägigen Organen, Wiederholungsgefahr und letztlich gewerbliche Tätigkeit. Dazu kommt eine hohe gerichtliche Strafe.
Ich hab mal meine JURIS-Datenbank nach Urteilen zum Entzug bzw. Versagung von Fischereischeinen durchforstet. Nichts da. Ist ja auch fast klar:

1. Muss ein Angler entsprechende Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz begangen haben.
2. Muss er angezeigt werden
3. Muss es zur Verurteilung kommen
4. Die Behörde muss davon erfahren
5. Sie muss den Fischereischein entziehen
6. Der Betroffene muss ein Widerspruchsverfahren erfolglos durchlaufen
7. Er muss vor dem Verwaltungsgericht klagen
8. Es muss ein Urteil ergehen (der so beliebte Vergleich, der dem Richter fast keine Arbeit macht) reicht nicht für JURIS nicht aus.


----------



## antonio (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Bei den Führerscheinen untersagt das Gericht den Fahrerlaubnisbehörden, vor Ablauf etwa 1 Jahres eine neue Fahrerlaubnis auszustellen (bei einer Alkoholfahrt)
> Also eine Mindesfrist.
> Nach 10 Monaten stellt der Betroffene dann einen Antrag auf Wiedererteilung und dann kann ihm folgendes (je nach Ausgestaltung des Falles natürlich) passieren:
> 
> ...



ist schon klar und richtig, nur warum handhabt man dies nicht genauso beim fischereischein?
da kann dann nix verlorengehen durch nichtinfo oder fehlinfo der behörden untereinander.

antonio


----------



## überläufer87 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

Bin kein Jurist, bin Bwl Student und haben da auch Recht Vorlesungen.. Wie immer das Bgb ,hgb ,prodhaftg etc sind total beschissen. Deshalb zum eigentlichen Fall es ist natürlich dumm gewesen was der Mann gemacht hat. ABER : wie kann es sein, das Angler die wirklich(so hoffe ich im großenteil) Weidgerecht agieren, den Schein entzogen bekommen bei einer spezies die als PLAGE gilt und dazu noch im Wasser gehälter worden ist(wenn auch ohne setzkescher) JEDOCH im Gegensatz dazu , 10000000 Fische vor Deutschen Küsten (und dem Rest der Welt, aber hier gehts um Deutschland) qualvoll auf Schiffskuttern verenden durch erstickung , und solche Menschen ungestraft davon kommen ja sogar Subventionen (Geld) dafür bekommen... das stinkt mir gewaltig#q


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*

@Überläufer
Zu den Verhältnismäßigkeiten in unserem Justizsystem hat Andal die richtige Antwort schon gegeben:



> Frau Justitia ist eine Hure, die es dem reichen Manne besonders gut besorgt!


Da die Berufsfischerei ein Wirtschaftsfaktor mit entsprechender Lobby ist,
die sich auch noch in ihrem Auftreten einig ist, ganz im Gegensatz zu den
Anglern, ist es wohl klar, warum da zweierlei Recht angewendet wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Hardyfan (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5 Jahre Schein weg! :-(*



			
				Taxidermist;3509634 Da die Berufsfischerei ein Wirtschaftsfaktor mit entsprechender Lobby ist schrieb:
			
		

> So kann man es sehen, Jürgen. Man kann aber auch - wie der Gesetzgeber - Rücksicht nehmen auf die besondere Situation der gewerblichen (Massen)-Fischerei bzw. Industriefischerei.
> Siehe § 1 Abs. 2 Nr. 4 TierSchlV
> 
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv/__1.html


----------

